# Genus Reversopelma



## tarcan (Aug 7, 2006)

did not find any thread for these... difficult to find nice pictures of this species... they are really gorgeous... the black velvet coloration of the abdomen is unreal... here are a few shots...


----------



## Amanda (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice T!!  What's the species?


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 8, 2006)

_Reversopelma petersi_ I believe. 

She's gorgeous Martin! I love the black butt, it does look like velvet!


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey Martin,
I was just curious if you were going to try breeding this species at all? Just wondering if they might become available in the future.


----------



## tarcan (Aug 10, 2006)

Laura,

Unfortunatly no, I have only that single female... looks like there are no more males around I think... it is quite unfortunate

Take care

Martin


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 10, 2006)

Ah, that is too bad. Well thanks for the reply.


----------



## tarcan (Sep 22, 2006)

A few new pics of tonight


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice looking spider Martin :clap: It got the same kind of apareance then the Eucratoscelus pachypus, because of the hairy and different colored leg #4 and abdomen


----------



## moricollins (Sep 23, 2006)

tarcan said:


> A few new pics of tonight


so THAT'S what was in the bottom of that tunnel  

Nice pictures, as always


----------



## patotxiki (Apr 22, 2008)

Adult male :}


----------



## patotxiki (Apr 22, 2008)

Adult female :}


----------



## pinkzebra (Apr 24, 2008)

I love these! I hope they become more common in the future.


----------



## patotxiki (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## patotxiki (Aug 4, 2009)

R.petersi


----------



## patotxiki (Aug 9, 2010)

R.petersi adult male fresh molted


----------

